# First Trip To Venice



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

In November I am headed to Venice for a few days. This will be my first visit. I really don't know what to expect other than what I see on fishing shows and what I've read. Does anyone have any advice on fishing techniques, spots, baits? Also, taking my own boat to a new areas makes me a little nervous. Are there channel markers in high traffic areas? We considered getting a guide for our first day but it didn't fit into the budget. Any advise would be appreciated. We are staying at Venice Marina. Any suggestions on restaurants?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

How many days are you going to be there?

If you want big Redfish you can get them on the shore of the main river. I've always caught them near those steel or wooden jetties along the river. For smaller, slot size fish, move up in the backwater.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What species are you targeting?

What boat (size) and range do you have?

Keep in mind it's 30 miles to the gulf then another 20+ to the nearest tuna grounds if that's your goal.

That time of year radar and safety equipment is a must as fog can be thick at times. (count on it)

Plan your trip carefully and have plan b if weather changes, also Tow Boat and Boat US is not a given down that way so, make sure your ride is up to speed before you head down.

Will be a great trip if you plan it out with above in mind. Looks like you're off to a start, keep asking questions til you feel like you have all the angles covered and then head down and get them decks bloody!

AND, be sure to post a report so, we can enjoy the trip as well!

Jimmy


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

We are looking for Redfish, flounder, and trout any off shore time would be a bonus. I have a 22' Kenner Bay boat w/60 gallon tank. No radar. We will have 4 days to fish starting November 7th. That's Alabama/LSU weekend and I'll be behind enemy lines.

Having never seen the area my initial plan is to head SW out of Venice Marina and try the open bays looking for bait and birds. If the wind does not cooperate go into the wagon wheel area. If it calm we may move out of the pass. What species are come a few miles out in November? Thanks for the information.


----------



## yellowleaf (Sep 8, 2012)

Watch where you are going down there, a lot of submerged trash since Katrina. PM sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

That time of year you should be able to fish the river. You will be out of any danger except fog. Stay alert. Offshore with a Kenner will be a near shore trip but may still produce. All you see on the shows is the best of the footage but this is the best area in the country for overall good fishing.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

what dates will you be there? we'll be there the 4th, 5th, 6th and 7th. staying at the cabins at Venice Lodge. look for a 25' Dargle Kat, it's blue with a big Yukon sticker on the front of the console.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

When I lived in Gretna, we fished the West Side of South West Pass, along the rock jetties. We would arrive in the afternoon, anchor up, and fish all night, and into the next day. And load up. They would bite anything we would throw at them.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As for a Place to eat good luck, there is only one place to eat and that's at the Marina itself and get there early.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------

